# Nocturnum OoC I



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

UPDATE - 5/16 - It looks like one of our players dropped. If someone else is interested we've got a spot open for one more. Agent type is preferred but I won't hold you to it if you have a better concept.

Well it's that time again. Time to start up a new campaign. 

I'm looking to start up a long-running CoC campaign, centered around the Nocturnum mega-adventure, with a short trip to "Paradise" beforehand in order to get everyone aquainted with each other, (and Robert)  

I'll be accepting up to 6 players. I've gotten two takers interested before setting this up already, so that makes the remaining slots available 4. The game will start in the D.C./Baltimore area in the U.S. but your characters can come from anywhere if you prefer. 

The Nocturnum campaign is known to be a little action heavy, but I will be keeping this to a minimum. Up front, this is going to be a heavily story-driven adventure, so quite detailed writing is encouraged. Combat/stats will not have as large an influence as the way you play your character and the investigation side of things, so keep that in mind if you choose to throw your hat into this and join up. 

The era is modern. 35 Point buy (You'll need it) HP will go by the 75% of your HD, Low/High system, except for first level of course. Anyone who is interested, write me up a short character concept and we will go from there!

The situation so far:

*Characters finalized - 2 of 6*

Hipp - Gabriel - Architectural Historian 
Insight - Vincent - Artist/Psychic

*Concepts Introduced - Character Sheets Pending*

Dhes - Dunstand - Hacker
ae1vart0n - ??? - Parapsychologist
Committed Hero - ??? - Agent

*Concepts Pending*

Velmont - ??? - ?Tough?

*Wild Cards*

doghead - Bruder - ???
Rhialto - ??? - ???/Psychic

*Note* Still looking for those interested in joining. It's always good to have others in case we have another dropper.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

>BAM<

I'll post my concept when I get home from work  

~ Architectural Historian ~


----------



## Committed Hero (May 10, 2006)

I'm interested as well.  Any character types you'd like represented?


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

Welcome Hero! I do have a few positions that would be preferable. Hipp will sort of be our main research guy and has claimed an interest in being the first to go insane with mythos spells. The other one who's already joined and should be posting shortly is Dhes, who will be our resident computer hacker. Here are other possibilities that will greatly help:

Doctor/Psychiatrist - For obvious reasons
Agent FBI/CIA/NSA/etc. - For secret story reasons and also the ease of free travel and rent-a-cars. 
Some form of psychic - Story reasons.

If these don't interest you, feel free to pick something else, as we still have plenty of spots left to fill these roles.


----------



## Dhes (May 10, 2006)

Knock knock, who’s there? It’s me your puter haxor.
Il be putting up a character a.s.a.p. 
Hi all hopefully this game won’t make me/us to insane, well not more than normal.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 10, 2006)

Here's my character sheet for review:

[sblock]*Gabriel Lloyd Silber*
Architectural Historian (1)
Pagan American
Age: 28
Height: 6’0”
Weight: 160lbs
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Skin: Olive

STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 12 (1)
CON: 14 (2)
INT: 17 (3)
WIS: 15 (2)
CHA: 10 (0)

HP: 8
AC: 11
~ Touch: 11
~ Flat-Footed: 10

(2) Fortitude: 0 + 2
(3) Reflex: 2 + 1
(4) Will: 2 + 2

*Sanity*
Current: 75
Maximum: 99
Restore Maximum: 75

(1) Initiative: 1 + 0
BA: 0
~ (0) Grapple: 0 + 0

*Weapons*
Pocketknife – 0 (1d3) 20x2

*Skills*
(3) Concentration – 2 + 1 + 0
(0) Cthulhu Mythos – * + 0 + 0
(0) Diplomacy – 0 + 0 + 0
(1) Gather Information – 0 + 1 + 0
(4) Hide – 1 + 1 + 2
(7) Knowledge (Architecture) – 3 + 4 + 0
(7) Knowledge (History) – 3 + 4 + 0
(5) Knowledge (Engineering) – 3 + 2 + 0
(6) Knowledge (Anthropology) – 3 + 3 + 0
(3) Move Silently – 1 + 0 + 2
(10) Research – 3 + 4 + 3
(3) Search – 3 + 0 + 0
(2) Spot – 2 + 0 + 0

*Feats*
Skill Emphasis (Research)
Stealthy

*Languages*
English
German
Latin
Greek

*Possessions*
*Pocketknife* (.5lbs)
~ Type: Piercing
~ AB: 0
~ Damage: 1d3
~ Critical: 20x2
*2-Piece Suit*
*Silk Tie*
*Trench Coat*
*Docksiders*
*Fedora*
*Quad-band Cellular Phone*
*Good Laptop*
*Digital Camera*
*Leather Gloves*
*Attaché Case*
*Pocket Watch*
*Cigarette Lighter*

Speed: 30ft

*Moneys*
$5108.52
*Salary*
$30000


*Background*
Gabriel was born in Baltimore, Maryland in the John Hopkins Medical Center. He grew up in the suburbs of the roiling harbor city with his mother, father, and two sisters as the middle child.
He studied history and anthropology at Towson University, where he received his Bachelor’s in Anthropology. Wanting to see more of the world before furthering his education, Gabriel studied abroad for a few years in Greece, Austria, and Germany. In Europe, Gabriel discovered a new-found love for architecture and the pagan gods of ancient civilizations. He returned to the States and attended the University of Maryland, where he majored in architecture and received his Ph.D Architectural History.
After graduating from the University of Maryland, Gabriel started writing his first book titled: The Empire’s Holy Roman Foundations (his agent doesn’t get it). He is currently a professor at the University.

*Personality*
Gabriel has the obnoxiously witty traits of a Capricorn. He isn’t overly trusting of strangers and tends to keep to himself; all that time spent in libraries has awarded him a keen ability to keep quiet and out of sight. Those that do earn his friendship find him loyal, generous, and easy to get along with despite his argumentative behavior.
In Europe, Gabriel fell out of his Jehovah’s Witness mentality to be replaced with beliefs nobody seems to remember anymore. All of those temples to ancient gods seemed to alienate Gabriel from a monotheistic perspective.
Gabriel has other eccentric tastes including an affinity for music a generation older than him, an interest in ancient games, and an adventurous “Indiana Jones” spirit.

*Description*
As a professor at a well-renowned university, Gabriel dresses himself professionally. He tends to keep business casual attire. He’s usually seen working studiously on his book on his laptop. He wears a brown fedora because he claims it makes him look like Harrison Ford; his younger sister says it makes him look just as old.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Looks ok for the most part Hipp. I will talk to you more directly tommorrow about some things I'd like added. 

Hero, how're you coming with your concept?

Still some spots left people. Any takers?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

I don't have the modern rules, but I do know the regular 3.5 system pretty well. Is the Modern book a must have item?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

The modern book isn't being used, the Call of Cthulhu d20 book is. Not too much is different but there are some things you should know. E-mail me at timoan (AT) comcast (DOT) net and I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

I will send you an e-mail later on tomorrow after my shift at work is over, but I was thinking along the lines of a char who sort of gets sucked into this without knowing what he was really signing up for.

Maybe a drinking buddy of one of the chars who is out of work and could use a change of scenery? He could be ex-military/government, or even still in and assigned to one of the chars to observe them.

Anything like that sound useful?


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2006)

I might be interested in this game.  I've got a copy of CoC D20 lying around, and I've never had a chance to use it.

Would a kid concept be OK?  If not, I'm sure I can come up with something else.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

It might be difficult to justify stat-wise and storywise... I would say, make up another character concept for the moment, and run with it unless someone else in the thread lets you know that they wouldn't mind taking on as the child's "guardian" of some sorts during play.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Ex-military may be good Phyrrus, we need a "tough" in the group to help take a hit or two in order for the party to get the hell out of there once in awhile. I'm not sure if you'd be suited for the agent type I have in mind. I'd really like to have a an FBI agent with a "Mulder-like" bent to him, from the X-files. It would serve as an excuse for the agent to stick around and enlist the help of the others if he has a deep interest in the paranormal to begin with, and will help make things flow better later on, for story purposes I can't yet divulge. If any of you that hasn't committed yourself to a concept yet thinks they can pull this off convincingly, go for it and you're in for sure. Until then, we will keep on looking.   

Btw, talk of the May 8th backup going in is a possibility last I heard, and if they do successfully restore it, this thread will disappear when that happens. Not to worry though, look for a similar one from me if that does happen. I will try to get it up asap if so.


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> It might be difficult to justify stat-wise and storywise... I would say, make up another character concept for the moment, and run with it unless someone else in the thread lets you know that they wouldn't mind taking on as the child's "guardian" of some sorts during play.




Not knowing the campaign at all, would there be any cause for the group accepting a kid with the ability to sense the paranormal?  If a "kid" won't work, due to stat reasons or whatnot, I could make him a teenager (say late teens, 16+) so he could have normal stats.  I'll read thru the character section of the book to see if there's any way to make that happen.

Another related idea I have kicking around is that he's a kid/teenager, but inhabited with the spirit of a much older person.  If this sparks any interest, I can elaborate.


----------



## Dhes (May 11, 2006)

Phyrrus, if you want to be some kind of FBI agent and want to shadow someone. Maybe you should shadow me (well my character) as of now it seems I’m the only “criminal” in the party. I’ll talk it over with majin and see if he can fit it into the story some way; I’ll try and get my character concept out a.s.a.p. so you can look it over.  
My character will be called Dunstand Tybalt, some people me know him from my Lamentation game, the character is the same just different setting.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

A CoC games... as I told you Majin, I don't have the book yet. Maybe I'll have it this week-end, so I would be able to take a look and take up a concept with it. Most likely, I'll do a concept that is most clueless about the things that happen, to represent my own ignorance about the system and the background (should be easier to play than a know-it-all).

Maybe I could do an archer who is not too much talkative and like to push foward Dunstand into the comings traps... oops, wrong game here


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Welcome Velmont. 

Insight - If you'd like to play a teenager that would make it easier on the rules and that could be allowed. Perhaps if we get Agent type, he could be keeping an eye on the kid who he expects is psychic or some such scenario. That would actually work out quite well, even if your character was just "sensitive".

Just so other readers may know, I'm still looking for more people to come and throw in concepts. If we get more than 6 people any that are not picked initially will be added to a replacement list.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 11, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Agent FBI/CIA/NSA/etc. - For secret story reasons and also the ease of free travel and rent-a-cars.



What about DEA?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

If you would prefer, that would be acceptable. Would you living near their headquarters, in Arlington, Virginia? That is, if by DEA you mean the Drug Enforcement Agency.


----------



## Rhialto (May 11, 2006)

I'm somewhat interested.  Still need a psychic?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Insight may be fulfilling that role within some form, but I'm not sure within how much. Either way you're certainly welcome to apply. Just submit a character concept


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Welcome Velmont.
> 
> Insight - If you'd like to play a teenager that would make it easier on the rules and that could be allowed. Perhaps if we get Agent type, he could be keeping an eye on the kid who he expects is psychic or some such scenario. That would actually work out quite well, even if your character was just "sensitive".
> 
> Just so other readers may know, I'm still looking for more people to come and throw in concepts. If we get more than 6 people any that are not picked initially will be added to a replacement list.




I took a look at the CoC d20 book, and I believe I can create a psychic sensitive teenager without too much trouble.  I'd be using the initial feats at 1st level on Sensitive and Second Sight.  Cha 15 shouldnt be a problem as I kinda planned for him to be "precocious".

I may throw a character together anyway and post it if you want to see where I am going with the idea.


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Sure, go ahead and let me take a look.

Also, for those of you in, or nearing the actual character sheet creation process, if you find any odd pricing in the book for things you'd like to buy and think it should be cheaper let me know. As we'll be playing in present day, I think 600 dollars for a cd burner is a bit pricey.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

Majin: A e-mail will be coming your way soon and I am thinking of an ex-Navy Gunner's Mate. They are trained with the weapons, but aren't really as combat savvy as the Spec Ops guys. He would have done two stints (8 yrs) and then gotten out to work as a civilian instructor at Quantico or another base in the area.

How he knows the others could be something we could work out as we go, but do you think this could work?


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

That sounds ok. As long as we have someone to take the brunt of any physical punishment that comes your way, you can design him pretty much how you'd like. Before you start working on him stat-wise, could you write up a bit of background on his past and how he got from there to where he is now? I'd like to get a feel for his personality as well. His physical appearance isn't really important right now, but you could add that too if you'd like.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

Sounds like a guy I know...


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

To be honest, I am using all of my NCIS/JAG watching as my sources, but if it is too overused, I can change it, or go with another branch. I couldn't think of any other sources to use besides the movies and tv.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

I don't watch much television. I'd say your character has a pretty believable history


----------



## Dhes (May 11, 2006)

JAG kicks ass... well i like it ...and Lt. Col MacKenzie is hot


----------



## Majin (May 11, 2006)

Deja Vu... It happens when they change something...


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

One of the running gags I have found on the Net is that everyone dies quickly in a CoC game, and it is usually in the most horrible manner possible and with much pain and suffering all around. So I figured I would pick a personality that if he suddenly got really quiet and drew out his pistol for no good reason, everyone else in the party would know the stuff is about to hit the fan...

I am a huge tv geek and had to resist the urge to make Jack Bower meets the CoC...*L*


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

I for one just want to throw around crazy mind-altering Elder God magick and go crazy doing it  
Welcome aboard, amigo


----------



## Phyrrus (May 11, 2006)

Edit

With the Shackled City Game I used to run looking like it has life in it, I am pulling out to be able to work on it.

Hope you all get through the first encounter before going mad..


----------



## Majin (May 12, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Phyrrus, good luck in your other game.


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2006)

Here's my psychic teenager, Vincent DeAngelis.  Pretty much done, unless I think of something else.

[sblock]
*Vincent DeAngelis*
1st Level (Defensive)
Artist

*Ability Scores*
*Strength*: 10 (2) (+0)
*Dexterity*: 13 (5) (+1)
*Constitution*: 12 (4) (+1)
*Intelligence*: 14 (6) (+2)
*Wisdom*: 16 (10) (+3)
*Charisma*: 15 (8) (+2)

*Combat Mods & Saves*
*Base Attack*: +0
*Armor Class*: 11 (Flat-footed 10, Touch 11)
*Hit Points*: 7
*Fortitude*: +1
*Reflex*: +3
*Willpower*: +5
*Sanity*: 80/99

*Skills*
*Class Skills*: Bluff, Craft (Painting), Craft (Tattoo), Diplomacy, Innuendo, Knowledge (Art), Knowledge (Occult), Listen, Performance, Psychic Focus, Sense Motive, Spot.
*Skill Modifiers*: Bluff +6, Craft (Painting) +4, Craft (Tattoo) +4, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (Art) +5, Knowledge (Occult) +3, Listen +7, Performance (Dancing) +3, Performance (Singing) +3, Psychic Focus +7, Sense Motive +7, Speak Language (French), Spot +7.

*Feats*
Second Sight, Sensitive.

*Description*
*Height*: 6'0"
*Weight*: 150 lbs.
*Eye Color*: Lt. Brown
*Hair Color*: Lt. Brown
*Age*: 16
*Education Level*: High School (10th grade)
*Ethnicity*: Half-Caucasian, Half-African 
*Distinguishing Features*: Huge, bushy, light brown afro, tattoos on both forearms and shoulders, pierced tongue and both ears, scar across bridge of nose.

*Equipment & Wealth*
*Cash*: $230 on hand, $4,000 (Checking Account), $20,000/yr (selling paintings and tattoo services).
*Equipment Carried*: Georgetown University Jersey, Well-Worn Jeans, High-Top Sneakers, Sunglasses, Cell Phone, Wallet w/ID, Laptop (with Wireless access) and Case, Portable CD-R/DVD-R, 50 Blank DVD-Rs, IPod with Headphones, Digital Camera with 256MB Memory Card, 3 Packs of Cigarettes, Lighter, Pocket Knife, Backpack, Sketch Pad, Set of Colored Pencils, Mini-Maglite, GPS Receiver, Police-Style Handcuffs w/Keys, Set of Voodoo/Bokor Texts.
*Vehicle*: 1988 Jeep Wrangler 4x4 Soft-Top.

*Background in Brief*
Parents are Dr. John DeAngelis, Professor of Anthropology at Georgetown University and Jeanine Prothro-DeAngelis, one of his grad students (formerly a diving instructor in Nassau, Bahamas).  Vincent grew up in relative wealth and privilege, but never took much advantage of his social position.  He has always hung out with skaters, rockers, and other less fortunates.  Vincent has wanted to be a professional artist for the last five years, and has been exploring different media, including painting and tattoo design.  He has also spent time with his father on digs in the Caribbean, studying ancient native sites as well as the voodoo and bokor religions in the area.

Vincent started "seeing things" two years ago, but kept this ability a secret as long as he could.  Dr. DeAngelis found out about Vincent's ability, and began to research it, as well as using his contacts and other resources to find a "cure". 
[/sblock]


----------



## Committed Hero (May 12, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> If you would prefer, that would be acceptable. Would you living near their headquarters, in Arlington, Virginia? That is, if by DEA you mean the Drug Enforcement Agency.



Wherever he is needed for the story's sake.


----------



## Majin (May 12, 2006)

Hero - Anywhere within a few hours driving distance of Maryland would be most helpful, but I won't restrict you to any geographical location. 

Insight - Check your sanity score. (Compare it to how Hipp has done his if you like) Everything else looks ok, though I realize you may not be completely finished with your sheet yet.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2006)

I'm still here, just pretty inactive for now because I don't have the book. SHould have it by the week-end.

With Phyrrus gone, it seems that we will need someone a bit more tough. I don't garantee to devellop a character in that sense, but I'll try. For now, I just didn't took the time to think about it.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2006)

Bruder has left the building.

Hey Majin, saw this, and couldn't resist. I actually went and dug up all the old links for Kuro's game. Earlier this year, unfortunately.

Sound like a great game. Would love to join in but up to here <doghead raises his hand above his head> with various things, including post crash reconstruction. 

thotd


----------



## Majin (May 12, 2006)

That certainly brings back memories.  

You know that if you can manage it in anyway, you'd certainly be welcome doghead. If not, maybe the next time around. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. When I saw this, I thought I want in. 



			
				Kuro said:
			
		

> I really don't care how you create your character. Just cannon fodder to me. (muffled evil laugh). Create however you want- roll, pick scores, consult an oija board. I couldn't care less




I really have to use this some day in one of my games. 

It was my first, and only, CoC game. And given that A) Kuro didn't seem to use rules and B) we pretty much ran the game ourselves most of the time, I still don't know anything about CoC. I'm not even sure how he was created; modern I think, perhaps first level?

I must say I am still kind of bummed that Kuro disappeared. The game really rocked, and Bruder was one of those characters that just stayed stuck in mind.

It is tempting. I would love to bring Bruder back into play ... 

thotd


----------



## Majin (May 12, 2006)

Just say the word.  Our characters are being made with the d20 CoC book though, so you would have to change the character a bit. (A few critical things missing + some skills that don't exist in the actual game, etc.) 

Not to mention it might be quite the task to get ahold of a hard copy of the rulebook since it's out of print, heh.


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2006)

Vincent is pretty much done.  I'd like to get him a van or a car if possible, but there are no prices in the book.  Can I use real-world prices for things that aren't found in the book?


----------



## Majin (May 12, 2006)

As the prices that are in the book are incredibly overpriced and outdated in many examples I will allow anything bought to be paid for at current value prices. So any deals you can find on the internet, are deals that you could find in this game.


----------



## ae1vart0n (May 13, 2006)

Checkin in.  Trying to get the book.  Will do extensive work on character updates/creation tomorrow.  Leaning toward a parapsychologist with the psychoanalyze ability stuff thing... gotta get me the book.


----------



## Insight (May 13, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> As the prices that are in the book are incredibly overpriced and outdated in many examples I will allow anything bought to be paid for at current value prices. So any deals you can find on the internet, are deals that you could find in this game.




OK I found a 1988 Jeep Wrangler 4x4 on the Auto Trader website (for the area we are playing in from what I can gather) for $3,000.


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2006)

That will be fine.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2006)

Good, got my hand on a copy of CoC. I'll be able to get with a concept today or tomorrow.


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2006)

Great news Velmont. Looking forward to seeing your concept. 

I'll be getting up a Rogue's Gallery thread tonight for those that have finalized their character sheets and I plan to get an IC thread up tommorrow so I can start getting people involved with some intro posts and such. 

This looks to be the situation so far. 

*Characters finalized - 2 of 6*

Hipp - Gabriel - Architectural Historian 
Insight - Vincent - Artist/Psychic

*Concepts Introduced - Character Sheets Pending*

Dhes - Dunstand - Hacker
ae1vart0n - ??? - Parapsychologist
Committed Hero - ??? - Agent
Velmont - ??? - ?Tough?

*Concepts Pending*


*Wild Cards*

doghead - Bruder - ???
Rhialto - ??? - ???/Psychic


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2006)

I've come up with an idea, here a draft of his story. If I would define him in a few words, he would be kind of:

Conspiracy Theorist, RPG addicted and Football player.

It would be a childhood friend of Dunastand (if Dhes is interested) and the relation have just never died. Between a practice of Football and a course at the university (he must be t his sixth years, as he need to take again many course), he would come to Dunstand place to hang out, chat with him, play some video games on his computer (he like it or not). He would be slow witted, but he is loyal and can be fun to have around when trouble is coming.


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2006)

Sounds good Velmont. I'll update the situation chart. Dhes has said that he'd be interested (I just asked), so run with that. (He'll be attending Towson University)


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2006)

Ok, here a start. I was wondering, what is teh starting income, do we roll or we have a fixed start. I choosed 10000$/year because it is more fitting. So the concept has evolved a bit:

Conspiracy Theorist, RPG addicted, Football player and Partial Time Blue-Collar.

[SBLOCK=Steven Terence]*Steven Terence*
Blue-Collar (1)
White American
Age: 26
Height: 6’4”
Weight: 257lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Tan

STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 8 (-1)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 13 (+1)

HP: 9
AC: 12*
~ Touch: 12*
~ Flat-Footed: 10
*Dodge bonus may apply

Fortitude: 0 + 3 = 3
Reflex: 2 + 2 = 4
Will: 0 + 1 = 1

*Sanity*
Current: 60
Maximum: 99
Restore Maximum: 60

Initiative: 2 + 0 = 2
BA: +1
Grapple: 1 + 3 = 4

*Weapons*

*Skills*
Balance 4 + 2 = 6
Climb 2 + 3 = 5
Craft (Carpentry) 2 - 1 = 1
Disable Device 1 - 1 = 0
Drive 2 + 2 = 4
Gather Information 0 + 1 = 1
Jump 4 + 3 = 7
Knowledge (Baltimore) 4 - 1 = 3
Operate Heavy Machinery 3 + 2 = 5
Repair 1 - 1 = 0
Spot 4 + 1 = 5
Use Rope 1 + 2 = 3


*Feats*
Weapon Proficiency (Melee)
Dodge

*Languages*
English

*Possessions*

Speed: 30ft

*Moneys*
$6000
*Salary*
$10000


*Background*

*Personality*

*Description*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Majin (May 13, 2006)

Looks good Velmont. Income is basically on the honor system. It won't matter much, in my opinion, throughout the game. It's best helping you start out with some good stuff, but afterwards most of you will mainly need it for transportation costs (plane tickets/rental cars/etc.)


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

For those of you that have finalized your characters, here's the RG: Characters 

Velmont, even though you haven't finalized your background yet, your character looks alright stat-wise, so feel free to post him.


----------



## Dhes (May 14, 2006)

Here is the Dunstand sheet, I still need to put all the stuff that makes him human in there and add his equipment. 

[sblock]*Dunstand Tybalt* 
*Male, Defensive, Technician*

*Str:*	10	(+0) 
*Dex:*	14	(+2)
*Con:*	13	(+1)
*Int:*	16	(+3)
*Wis:*	16	(+3)
*Cha:*	10	(+0)

*HP:* 6
*AC:* AC 13, Touch 13, Flat 10
*Init:* +2
*BAB:* +0
*Grap:* +0
*Speed:* 20 ft. (base 30, load Medium, Light armor)

*Fort:*	+1 (+0 base, +1 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Ref:*	+5 (+2 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Will:*	+5 (+2 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 

*+3 Ranged,* Glock Model 17, 1d10, 20/x3 20’r

*Appearance*
*Size:* Medium 
*Height:* 6'3" tall
*Weight:* 150 lbs 
*Age:* 23 years
*Hair:* Short brown
*Eyes:* dark brown
*Skin:* Light tanned 

*Languages:* ENGLISH, DUTCH, GERMAN, LATIN 



*Skills* 
+7	*Computer Use* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Disable Device* (+3, +4, +0)
+4	*Gather Information* (+0, +4, +0)
+7	*Innuendo* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Knowledge (mathematics)* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Knowledge (Electronics)* (+3, +4, +0)
+6	*Open Lock* (+2, +4, +0)
+7	*Repair* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Research* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Search* (+3, +4, +0)
+6	*Sleight of hand* (+2, +4, +0)
+7	*Spot* (+3, +4, +0)


*Feats*
*-Weapon Proficiency (pistol)*
*-Wealth* 



*Appearance*

*Personality*

*Background*

*Equipment*

*Wealth and income*
42,000 US. Dollars
70,000 US. Dollars a year

Total weight carried - 00 lbs
Light load - 00 lbs or less
Medium load - 00-00 lbs
Heavy load - 00-00 lbs
Lift 00 lbs, lift and stagger 00 lbs
Drag 00 lbs[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

Looks ok so far Dhes. Feel free to post it to the RG once everything else is finalized and I'll take a final look.


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

Insight - Just a tweak I'd like you to make on your character sheet. Could you list the skills in vertical format and after the modifier break down in parts how it adds up to that amount (ranks, ability mod, misc.)

You should be all set to go then. Thanks.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2006)

*Background*
Steven is a football player at Towson University. He is playing at the runner position, and his natural agility and his strength have made him one of the best runner that have passed in the team. Thanks to the different loop hole in the university administration, he will soon start his fifth years in the university, without even being close of finishing his courses. Sadly, his hope of joining the NFL are now long gone. He might be among the best runner of the team, he is not among the league and if the NFL would have been really interested, they would have approach him long time ago.

Outside the season, he generally work oon constuction site, earning enough money to pay his rent and start to pay back his loan for his study. He start to think that woking on heavy machinery would be a good carreer, looking at his bad grades in his econmy course. He can hardly understand all the subtility of the financial system. 

When he is not working or practicing football, he loves to hang out at Dunstand's place. He knows him since a long time, when they wre young, and he never lost him from sight. He like to have him around to expalin him more in detail the things he can hardly understand. For Steven all those news at TV are hiding something bad. Steven is still convince that area 51 is not only a research center on alien, but more an alien spaceport where they meet with the governement. Luckily for his mental health, he spend most of his imagination on RPG onlines where he can spend times on applying all his theory on fictionnal world. Sadly, he seldom starts to beleive his own creations.


----------



## Insight (May 14, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Insight - Just a tweak I'd like you to make on your character sheet. Could you list the skills in vertical format and after the modifier break down in parts how it adds up to that amount (ranks, ability mod, misc.)
> 
> You should be all set to go then. Thanks.




Done.  In so doing, I calculated that I had 4 unspent skill points, so I have now used those.


----------



## Dhes (May 14, 2006)

[sblock]*Dunstand Tybalt* 
*Male, Defensief, Technician*

*Str:*	10	(+0) 
*Dex:*	14	(+2)
*Con:*	13	(+1)
*Int:*	16	(+3)
*Wis:*	16	(+3)
*Cha:*	10	(+0)

*HP:* 6
*AC:* AC 13, Touch 13, Flat 10
*Init:* +2
*BAB:* +0
*Grap:* +0
*Speed:* 20 ft. (base 30, load Medium, Light armor)

*Fort:*	+1 (+0 base, +1 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Ref:*	+5 (+2 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Will:*	+5 (+2 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 

*+3 Ranged,* Glock Model 17, 1d10, 20/x3 20’r

*Appearance*
*Size:* Medium 
*Height:* 6'3" tall
*Weight:* 150 lbs 
*Age:* 23 years
*Hair:* Short brown
*Eyes:* dark brown
*Skin:* Light tanned 

*Languages:* ENGLISH, DUTCH, GERMAN, LATIN 



*Skills* 
+7	*Computer Use* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Disable Device* (+3, +4, +0)
+4	*Gather Information* (+0, +4, +0)
+7	*Innuendo* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Knowledge (mathematics)* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Knowledge (Electronics)* (+3, +4, +0)
+6	*Open Lock* (+2, +4, +0)
+7	*Repair* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Research* (+3, +4, +0)
+7	*Search* (+3, +4, +0)
+6	*Sleight of hand* (+2, +4, +0)
+7	*Spot* (+3, +4, +0)


*Feats*
*-Weapon Proficiency (pistol)*
*-Weatlh* 



*Appearance*
Dunstand is nothing special to look at, he never stands out in a crowd unless he’s caring around his big digital camera. He mostly dresses down, and is always seen with a shoulder back pack containing his laptop, pda and camera. Although he comes from well to do parents and gets a big yearly allows, he mostly spends his money on beer, coffee, cigarettes and electronics. 

*Personality*
Dunstand is social, giving and stubborn to a fault. He is always ready to hang out or talk to someone, but don’t get into an argument with him, because he will defend his standpoint no mater what. Dunstand is overly sarcastic, to a point where most people don’t get his sarcasm; this only confirms his believe that most people are intellectually inferior to him. 

*Background*
Dunstand is the product of two belated hippies, his mother a ex provisional “Model” and his father a provisional photogravure, currently managing a big ferity of “human art” web sites. When he was younger Dunstand wanted to follow in his father’s footsteps as a photogravure. At the age of 12 Dunstand and his best friend Steven saw the movie “Hackers”, this was a live changing expedients for both kids, Dunstand now dedicated his live to become a 1337 H4x0r and Steven dedicated his live to try and understand what the movie was about.

After High school, Dunstand enrolled at Towson University, to get his masters in computer electronics, but mostly to party with his friend. 

*Equipment*
Toshiba G35 laptop
High end Desktop
Zenview arena 21s TFT screens
PH hx2495 palmtop
Nokia N92
Glock 17
	Carbon holster
	Light & Laser
	Ghost ring nightside
Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II
	EF-s 17-55
	EF 600mm
Magellan GPS
Swiss army knife
Closing
First aid kit
Mechanics tool case (electronics)

2001 Ford Focus LX sedan


*Wealth and income*
$511,- cash, $5000,- Bank
Income $70,000 a year ($2,700 every 2 weeks)





[/sblock]


----------



## ae1vart0n (May 14, 2006)

Still working...
[sblock]
Roger Eugene Evans
*Height:* 5’6"
*Weight:* 140lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Skin:* Pale White
*Age:* 28
*Size:* Medium

*Str:* 8 (-1)
*Dex:* 10 (0)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 16 (+3)
*Wis:* 17 (+3)
*Cha:* 14 (+2)


*HP:*.........7..[6.,.+1.Constitution.Modifier]
*Max Sanity:*.99
*Starting ":*.85.[5.*.17.Wisdom]
*Current..":*.85
*AC:*.........10
*ACP:*........0
*Init:*.......0
*Speed:*......30ft

*Saves:*
*Fortitude:*..............+1.[ 0.base,.+1.Con]
*Reflex:*.................+2.[+2.base,..0.Dex]
*Will:*...................+7.[+2.base,.+3.Wis]


*Skills:*
*Bluff:*..................+4..(+2.Rank,.+2.Cha)
*Gather Information:*.....+6..(+4.Rank,.+2.Cha)
*Knowledge (history):*....+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Knowledge (occult):*.....+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Knowledge (religion):*...+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Knowledge (psychology):*.+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Knowledge (medicine):*...+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Listen:*.................+5..(+2.Rank,.+3.Wis)
*Psychoanalyze:*..........+10.(+4.Rank,.+3.Wis,.+3.Skill Emphasis)
*Search:*.................+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Int)
*Sense Motive:*...........+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Wis)
*Spot:*...................+7..(+4.Rank,.+3.Wis)

*Feats:*
*Iron Will:* +2 Will Save
*Skill Emphasis (psychoanalyze):* +3 Psychoanalyze

*Languages:* English, Latin, Arabic, Japanese

*Equipment:*

Handheld Digital Microscope (~$300)
Camera Adaptor for Microscope (~$300)
Telescopic Camera Lens (~$1000)
UV Light (~$20)
UV Filter Lens (~$20)
Film Camera (~$155)
Digital Camera (~$150)
Tripod (~$40)

Wireless Microphone x 2 (~$100)
Wired Microphone x 1 (~$20)
Microphone Reciever (~$100)
High Quality Tape Recorder (Used) (~$60)
Seismometer (see http://www.infiltec.com/seismo/) (~$480)

Canary
Voltage meter (~$250)
Various Chemist Jars/Slide plates (~$20)

~$3100

Infared Camera (relatively cheap) ($7000)

Station Wagon (99 Ford Taurus) ($7000)

Briefcase (~$50)
Cellphone (~$50 + $50/mo)

*Money:* $800 savings + $30,000 / yr

*Appearance:*

Short, slim, with a slightly nasal but deep voice.  Generally wears dress pants, tennis shoes and a nice button down shirt, occasionally with a tie.  Carries a brown briefcase and a cellphone at one side.  Generally well kept, non-descript.  Sometimes wears what looks like oversized headphones while walking.

*Background:*

Roger was a nerd, he grew up in an average family, was a B student (by choice, the work was boring), went to college and graduated in 3 years with a bachelors in psychology.  One professor in particular notice he was talented and hired him part time to help with one of the professors hobbies, ghost hunting.  Roger learned to apply his knowledge of psychology (particularly perception) to sort out the promising cases from the hoaxes and hallicinations.

When Roger went to graduate school he found work as an intern working for a practicing psychiatrist.  Here he learned about evaluating, medicating and treating patients, and used his experience ghost hunting to help prove to some patients that what they experience had in fact been a hallicination.

In the process, he became well known at local sanitariums and asylums, so when he graduated, he managed to get by doing freelance "hallucination debunking".  He still does some ghost hunting apart from his job, and has begun to collect and record patterns in some of the more difficult cases, particularly with those claiming to be psychic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (May 15, 2006)

Everything's looking good so far. Dhes & ae1, we still need your sanity on those sheets as well. I've decided to postpone the IC thread until tommorrow night, as by then it looks like most everyone will have finalized their character sheets.

Committed Hero - Are you still with us on this one? My guess would be no, from your quietness the past few days, but let me know if you could please.


----------



## ae1vart0n (May 15, 2006)

Added sanity.  Pricing and background will require some research tommorrow, and I may add other items if I see something interesting in my search for pricing.  Mostly just more paranormal observation stuff, maybe a first aide kit and fire extinguisher.  Think languages are final, but still toying with Japanese.  Could be replaced by one numerous other languages I'm considering (including: heiroglyphs, russian and spanish).

Ok, got a background up.  Will get done equipment asap.  Think he's sticking with japanese.


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2006)

Alright guys, the IC thread is up. Post away!

Chapter I


----------



## Majin (May 17, 2006)

Since it looks like Committed Hero has dropped we'll be opening up one slot to whoever would like to claim it.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

I've no prob to wait for Dhes.


----------



## Majin (May 19, 2006)

Sorry I didn't post today guys. Something urgent came up and I need a day to clear my head. I will try to get something out tommorrow.

Velmont - I will get something up for you too as Dhes' problem seems to be a bit more widespread than it looked at first. He's tried three different computers with three different ISP's from people he knows and still can't get in. Something is amiss in his area it seems.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 19, 2006)

We could really use an Agent in the game. There has to be some X-Files fans out there that like Call of Cthulhu...
Paging Agent Mulder


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Velmont - I will get something up for you too as Dhes' problem seems to be a bit more widespread than it looked at first. He's tried three different computers with three different ISP's from people he knows and still can't get in. Something is amiss in his area it seems.




Take your time, I'll be leaving this afternoon and I'll come back only Monday. It will allow Dhes to have a bit more time to handle his problem if needed.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is the flyer for the Paradise Theater; I’ll also have a link to is In my signature. 
*Paradise Theater*


----------



## Watus (Jun 8, 2006)

Are you still recruiting?  I'd be interested in playing an agent of some sort...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2006)

There was commited hero who was suppose to join up but he hasn't show up for a long time, so i think Majin has open his place and no one have taken it yet.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 8, 2006)

I know for a fact that Majin would love to have an agent on board...


----------



## Majin (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes I certainly would be interested in having you Watus. Feel free to post up a concept and sheet and we'll work you in.


----------



## Watus (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't have the book with me at the moment, so the sheet will have to wait, but here's a concept:

*K. Piotr "Pete" Chmielewski*







Possibilities:

1) Short, stooped, and balding, Special Agent Chmielewski of the Baltimore Field Office has been with the bureau for almost fifteen years and it's obvious to everyone that his career is going nowhere.  He's three times smarter than any of the other agents in the office, but he just doesn't cut the figure the higher-ups prefer.  His suits are wrinkled.  The bags under his bloodshot eyes are the color of strained prunes.  Perpetually overlooked for the cherry assignments, his performace evaluations are lackluster.  Lackluster evaluations keep him from getting the cherry assignments.  It's a cul-de-sac of doom and misery.  It's pretty much what he expected.

2) The same deal, except he's former FBI and currently an investigator for Metro's insurance carrier.  That might be easier to work in.


----------



## Majin (Jun 8, 2006)

Yea, you're right. I think you should go with the Metro insurance agent. That would be perfect for what's likely to happen soon. *hint hint*


----------



## Majin (Jun 9, 2006)

Watus - Looking ok so far. You are entitled to a few more languages by your Int bonus as well. (I know the errata claims this to not be the case, but I'm not barring anyone from it if they choose to take advantage of the slip-up in the core rules.


----------



## Watus (Jun 9, 2006)

I think he's done.  Let me know if you spot any errors.

Incidentally, I'll be out of town Sunday through Wednesday next week on business.  I expect to be able to post at least once a day, but you never know.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi.  Are you guys still looking for another player?  I haven't played CoC in a long time, and I'd love to play this adventure (I've never read it before).  I already have a few character sheets from other games, and I could use them as a base to make a new character.  I can play any kind of character that's necessary for the story, so let me know if I can join and what kind of person would be best.  Thanks!


----------



## Majin (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Mind Flayer. Unfortunately, we've reached our goal of 6 players right now, and anymore at the moment might be pushing it. Though in case anyone ever drops you can be an alternate if you'd like.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Jun 18, 2006)

Sure!  Thanks.


----------



## ae1vart0n (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be going on vacation Wednesday through Sunday.  Majin may feel free to abuse him in any way neccessary during that time.  I'll try to get a post out tonight and at lunch tommorrow before I go.

If I can post during those days i will, but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 9, 2006)

is that spot still open?


----------



## Majin (Sep 10, 2006)

The game certainly needs a breath of fresh air, so you're definitely welcome to come in if you like. Post up a character concept and we'll go from there.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 10, 2006)

allright, i'll work on it this week.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 10, 2006)

You say you need an agent, so I'll go with one. Agent Louis Duchamps, originally from New Orleans, grew up in the poor neighborhoods, and was raised in the old faith by his grandmother, a _Houdoun_ of no small fame. He went to university on a scholarship, and majored in sociology, writing a thesis on 'the Old Faith in the Mississipi area : causes, effects and consequences on society' He was picked up by the FBI, and serves as an investigator, focussing on cults and sects.

The other choice is Jean-Jacques Legrand, a frenchman obsessed with cars and all things mechanical, who used to run a chop-shop garage in france. His wife disappeared and her body was found a few weeks later. There were rumors of a strange cult that was involved, but apparently the son af a senator was involved. The house of the senator burned to the grounds a few months later. The senator, his son, the chief of police and a few friends died in the fire. Jean-Jacques had a firm alibi, provided by a few good friends. He left the country as soon as he was able, and began a new life in the states. He is not a happy man, has a grudge against the world, and hates his new motherland.

You choose


----------



## Majin (Sep 11, 2006)

Agent Louis Duchamps sounds like he would fit in the best. Go with that one.


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, even if the game will be investigation-focused, it's probably a bad idea to omit the muscle entirely.  I'm in with Benjiro Fujisama, a kendo instructor who was the last to die in an earlier, BRP Call of Chtulu game.  Let's hope he has better luck this time around.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2006)

For muscle, Steven, my character is there. not really bright, see conspiracy everywhere, but is a good muscle man... now, Majin might consider someone else might be good.


----------



## Majin (Sep 16, 2006)

At the moment, I think I'd be willing to give it a try, as like I said to Dr.Zombie, things have slowed down a bit. The game could use a shot in the arm to get it going again. Come on guys, Sarah is waiting for you at the Paradise!


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2006)

[sblock=Louis Duchamps, FBI Agent]Louis Duchamps
Male Detective Defensive-Option 

Representing DrZombie


Strength 10 (+0) 
Dexterity 16 (+3) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 13 (+1) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 2" 
Weight: 200 lb 
Eyes: Black 
Hair: Black 
Skin: Black 




Total Hit Points: 8

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +4 [bullet-resistant vest] +3 [dexterity] +2 [defense bonus] 

Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 14
Defense bonus variant rule is in effect.

Initiative modifier: +6 = +3 [dexterity]  +3 Impr Init.
Fortitude save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +5 = 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save: +3 = 2 [base] +1 [wisdom]  
Attack (melee): -5 = 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] -1 [armor]  
Attack (thrown): -2 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] -1 [armor]  
Attack (pistol): +2 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] -1 [armor]  
Attack (rifle): -2 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] -1 [armor]  
Attack (shotgun): -2 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] -1 [armor]  
Attack (sub-machine gun): -2 = 0 [base] +3 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] -1 [armor]  
Grapple check: -1 = 0 [base] -1 [armor]  


Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge: 0 
Maximum Sanity 65 
Current Sanity: 65 


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 33 lb. or less
34-66 lb.
67-100 lb.
100 lb.
200 lb.
500 lb.




Languages:  



Bullet-Resistant Vest [+4 AC; attack/check penalty -1] 


Feats:

Improved Initiative
Pistol Proficiency  

Class Skills:

Disable Device
Gather Information
Hide
Intimidate
Knowledge (anthropology)
Knowledge (occult)
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Search
Sense Motive
Spot


Appraise Int 2 =  +2   
Balance Dex* 3 =  +3   
Bluff Cha 3 =  +2 +1  
Climb Str* 0 =  +0   
Computer Use Int 3 =  +2 +1  
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Diplomacy Cha 3 =  +2 +1  
Disable Device Int 6 =  +2 +4  
Disguise Cha 2 =  +2   
Drive Dex* 4 =  +3 +1  
Escape Artist Dex* 3 =  +3   
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gather Information Cha 5 =  +2 +3  
Heal Wis 2 =  +1 +1  
Hide Dex* 7 =  +3 +4  
Innuendo Wis 2 =  +2   
Intimidate Cha 6 =  +2 +4  
Jump Str* 0 =  +0   
Knowledge (anthropology) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Knowledge (occult) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Listen Wis 3 =  +1 +2  
Move Silently Dex* 5 =  +3 +2  
Open Lock Dex 5 =  +3 +2  
Perform_1 Cha 2 =  +2   
Perform_2 Cha 2 =  +2   
Perform_3 Cha 2 =  +2   
Ride Dex 3 =  +3   
Search Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Sense Motive Wis 3 =  +1 +2  
Spot Wis 2 =  +1 +1  
Swim Str** 0 =  +0   
Use Rope Dex 3 =  +3   
Wilderness Lore Wis 1 =  +1   


* = check penalty for wearing armor




 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Detective 6  



Louis Duchamps's Equipment:


Handgun, generic (damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 9, range incr. 20 ft., multifire)
[/sblock]

With much thanks to pathguy


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 19, 2006)

*A few questions*

I've got a few questions.
1. The best mechanical representation of a katana would seem to be a Large cavalry saber- 1d8, 18-20/x2. Is this acceptable? 

2. Can Weapon Proficiency (katana) cover the bokken, a solid wooden practise sword (as baseball bat), and the shinai, a hollow bamboo practise sword (as subdual baseball bat)?

3. Is a +3 armor bonus with a -1 armor check penalty acceptable for bogu, kendo sparring armor?


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2006)

Everything looks good Dr.Z. If you could just finish fleshing everything out and match the format to the rest of the sheets in the RG please feel free to post it in the RG thread. If I notice anything off-kilter then I'll let you know.

Tom - I'm alright with everything but the bogu stats. Bogu armor is solely made for practice purposes and does not cover enough of the body or is made of strong enough material to offer much protection. I would only be comfortable giving it a +1 bonus -1 armor check.


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 21, 2006)

Benjiro Fujisama- Offense Option

Hit Points: 8

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Int: 13 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 10 +0
Sanity: 70

Fort: +4 (good)
Ref: +3
Will: +2

Base Attack Bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Unarmed strike 1d3+2 subdual bludgeoning 20/x2 crit
Katana 1d8+2 slashing 18-20/x2 crit
Shinai 1d6+2 subdual bludgeoning 20/x2 crit
Bokken 1d6+2 bludgeoning 20/x2 crit

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency (katana) [a katana is mechanically a Large cavalry saber.]
Expertise

Skills:
Core skills: Soldier(Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Swim, Use Rope, Wilderness Lore) (discretionary Balance, Heal, Sense Motive)
4 ranks Balance, +3 Dex, +7 total
4 ranks Heal, +2 Wis, +6 total
4 ranks Sense Motive, +2 Wis, +6 total
4 ranks Jump, +2 Str, +6 total
4 ranks Hide, +3 Dex, +7 total
4 ranks Move Silently, +3 Dex, +7 total
3 ranks Listen, +2 Wis, +5 total
3 ranks Spot, +2 Wis, +5 total
2 ranks Climb, +2 Str, +4 total
2 ranks Swim, +2 Str, +4 total
2 ranks Wilderness Lore, +2 Wis, +4 total

Starting money: $18,000
Yearly income: $30,00

Equipment:
Chinese reproduction hand-forged katana 
One dozen shinai
Four bokken
Eight sets of bogu (four childrens' size, four adult)
Eight sets high quality kendo uniforms (four childrens' size, four adult)
Miscellaneous other kendo equipment (mats, conditioning equipment, decorations, etc: essentially everything required to turn any large, open space into a functional kendo dojo)
Miscellaneous articles of clothing
Cheap laptop with year's worth of high-speed Internet service
Cheap cellphone with paid-up one-year plan with plenty of minutes
Profit-sharing agreement with a local health club: they let him host his kendo classes in their gym area, he gives them a cut
Bobblehead Kenshin doll (gift from neice)
$6,000 liquidity

(All prices are based on the Internet, because prices for electronics in the core book are woefully out of date, and it has no prices for many of the non-electronics items needed.)

Appearence:
Benjiro is a Japanese man of slightly above-average height with brown eyes and an athlete's build. 

Personality:
Patient, polite, positive, personable and non-competitive, Benjiro makes a good teacher.  He has a lifetime fascination with the martial arts. 
Description/History:
Raised in Okinawa by traditional parents, Benjiro was the star of his high school's kendo team and went on to make it his life, becoming a moderately successful kendo instructor first in Japan, then in California when he moved in 2000. The dojos he started both in Japan and in the States have made him a moderately successful enterprenur.

Good?


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like a good start. Check out the RG thread for anything else that might be missing when you compare it to the other's sheets and fill that in and we'll be ready to go


----------



## Toptomcat (Sep 22, 2006)

Posted in the RG thread.  Let's rock and roll.
Should I begin posting in the IC thread right away?


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep feel free. I'll check everything out tommorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry, folks.  I've just lost interest in this game, and I'm going to drop out.  I've got a lot going on, and it's hard for me to sustain interest.  Nothing against the GM or anyone else.  I just don't want people waiting around for me to do anything.

Good luck to you all and happy gaming.


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Insight, though I had a feeling we had lost you the past few weeks. No hard feelings. I've been busier than usual myself and Cthulhu games can indeed go a bit slower action-wise most of the time, especially in the beginning when everyone is still quite sane and believes the world makes sense. I can assure everyone that that will not be the case for too much longer and to bear with me as we wade through the rest of this exposition before things really start heating up!


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2006)

At least he's honest  
Good luck in your endeavors...

I'd also like to welcome the two new members of the game. I think we're all still trying to get a feel for the game, so everyone is kinda quiet.
I know it's my first time doing CoC in PbP...


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks, hippo.

i'm really interested in the game, but work is kinda hectic the last week, should get better now.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a note that Steven will finish to carry the items before doing something else, or at least until something happen of Dunstand disturb his work... his curiosity awaken only when he has nothing to do.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Is this game still running? And still recruiting?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, it is dead... anyway, Majin is off for the moment from ENWorld, I think it is his last semester at University, so he has too much to do for teh moment to be really active on ENWorld.


----------

